# ANYONE CATCHIN FISH IN NE SD?



## slayer12mag (Mar 30, 2006)

if anyone has had any lucky fishin in NE SD let me know


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

im from watertown having pretty good luck.


----------

